# Semi Ot: Maxim's 12 Worst Teammates



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

The 12 worst players to have on a team, some of them are recognizable faces. 

http://www.maximonline.com/slideshows/preview.aspx?imgCollectId=106&slideId=2277


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

hmm...

i counted six with a Toronto connection...........................


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i got 5.

corson, hillenbrand, williams, carter, thomas.

vince is really the 5th worst teammate in sports? i think they're taking some things too seriously.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

aizn said:


> i got 5.
> 
> corson, hillenbrand, williams, carter, thomas.
> 
> vince is really the 5th worst teammate in sports? i think they're taking some things too seriously.





Agreed. Carter is not that bad a teammate. But then again its the kind of thing you would expect out dumb maxim "sports" writers.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

aizn said:


> i got 5.
> 
> corson, hillenbrand, williams, carter, thomas.
> 
> vince is really the 5th worst teammate in sports? i think they're taking some things too seriously.


Derek Bell was on the two championship Blue Jays teams. Trenches . . .


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

I knew Vince was going to be there but didn't how far down he would be. I was also expecting his "I-dont-want-to-dunk-anymore" quote put in there.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

> 9. Shayne Corson
> Teammates always have each other's backs. And, apparently, each other's wives' fronts. After allegedly balling teammate Alexander Mogilny's wife when both of them were Maple Leafs, Shayne was excused from Toronto's playoff run after claiming a bout of colitis. If his colon was feeling roughed up, we're afraid to think of what Mrs. Mogilny's pooper looked like.


Quite Possibly the funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

aizn said:


> i got 5.
> 
> corson, hillenbrand, williams, carter, thomas.
> 
> vince is really the 5th worst teammate in sports? i think they're taking some things too seriously.


Almost two years later, and that ranking seems MORE then fair for his shenanigans in the first two months of 2004


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Almost two years later, and that ranking seems MORE then fair for his shenanigans in the first two months of 2004


but come on, in ALL OF SPORTS HISTORY? i find that a little farfetch'd


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well Maxim sports history only appears to go back about 5 or 7 years. Based on the names on THAT LIST OF 12. 5 is fair.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> 1. Isiah Thomas
> He screwed up the Pacers. He screwed up the Knicks. But single teams aren't enough for our little doubting Thomas. He demolished an entire league when the CBA was forced to fold after he bought it. He may have been a bad boy when he was a Piston. But he's been a bad GM ever since.


That is moronic.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

-James- said:


> That is moronic.


This is, of course, the same magazine that advertises how one whiff of body spray can get women to want you.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

trick said:


> This is, of course, the same magazine that advertises how one whiff of body spray can get women to want you.


I KNEW IT!!!!

I'm throwing away all my Axe/ Tag bodysprays as soon as I get home.
I feel used.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

danred7 said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!
> 
> I'm throwing away all my Axe/ Tag bodysprays as soon as I get home.
> I feel used.


:rofl:


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Vince has less heart than Eddy Curry.... LOL


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

tobybennett said:


> Vince has less heart than Eddy Curry.... LOL


Vince has less liver than Alonzo Mourning.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I can't believe Kobe Bryant didn't make this list.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Vince has less liver than Alonzo Mourning.


What does that mean?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^

i don't know.


um... grass in the field play ball??


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I believe "Liver" in China is like "heart" in English. 

Pretty funny when you think about it that way.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

My fav:











> 3. Terrell Owens
> If Terrell Owens lit one of his teammate's pubes on fire, it would be the nicest thing he ever did.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Regardless of what he did for 1/3 of the 2004-2005 season, his behavior in New Jersey has been nothing less than amazingly good. The very fact that he has shown the potential to be one of the *best* teammates you can have watch your back on the Nets (and the first 5 years of his career with the Raptors), must altogether remove him from the List of the 12 worst teammates of All-Time. Be reasonable people, 2 months of sub-par effort doesnt in any argument you can possible contrive justify Carter being on a list like this, let alone so high.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Regardless of what he did for 1/3 of the 2004-2005 season, his behavior in New Jersey has been nothing less than amazingly good. The very fact that he has shown the potential to be one of the *best* teammates you can have watch your back on the Nets (and the first 5 years of his career with the Raptors), must altogether remove him from the List of the 12 worst teammates of All-Time. Be reasonable people, 2 months of sub-par effort doesnt in any argument you can possible contrive justify Carter being on a list like this, let alone so high.


Telling the Sonics which play the team was going to run at the end of a game was enough to put him on that list. Vince Carter is an amazing talent, but Vince Carter cares only about Vince Carter and that has been obvious since his days at UNC. Self-centered primadonnas make horrible teammates. Period. Comma. Semi-colon. Exclamation point.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> Telling the Sonics which play the team was going to run at the end of a game was enough to put him on that list. Vince Carter is an amazing talent, but Vince Carter cares only about Vince Carter and that has been obvious since his days at UNC. Self-centered primadonnas make horrible teammates. Period. Comma. Semi-colon. Exclamation point.


Bam.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> *Telling the Sonics which play the team was going to run at the end of a game was enough to put him on that list*. Vince Carter is an amazing talent, but Vince Carter cares only about Vince Carter and that has been obvious since his days at UNC. Self-centered primadonnas make horrible teammates. Period. Comma. Semi-colon. Exclamation point.


those reports were completely and utterly unfounded. it was proven to be a myth. PERIOD. Comma. Semi-colon. Exclamation point.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> those reports were completely and utterly unfounded. it was proven to be a myth. PERIOD. Comma. Semi-colon. Exclamation point.


Where's your proof? 

Here's mine... 


> Three members of the Sonics confirmed Carter tried to tip them off.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Isiah shoulnt be on there,he is a good teammate ,not a good gm


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ras said:


> Where's your proof?
> 
> Here's mine...


and then you have others saying he didnt in that very same article. There would be no beneficial or rational reasoning for doing such a thing on carter's part. His teammates even backed him up, it is in a word foolish to believe reports of players sabotaging there own team in a regular season game. that entire garbage article is *speculation* on a rumour. it lists that three players confirmed it, yet none gave testimony to the paper or even allowed there names to be printed.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Fine, then what about attending a college cermony instead of preparing for the biggest game of his career?

Carter was a bad teammate for a significant portion of his tenure with the Raptors. So what if he's great on the Nets? He's been a good teammate for half of his career at best.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This thread has a one way ticket to hell.

First 'outbreak' and it's locked.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone trying to argue against Vince being a bad teammate *in a thread* where he's listed in the top ten (although it is Maxim) on a *Raptors board* needs to re-examine what they're doing.

It's a battle that you can't win.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

shookem said:


> Anyone trying to argue against Vince being a bad teammate *in a thread* where he's listed in the top ten (although it is Maxim) on a *Raptors board* needs to re-examine what they're doing.
> 
> It's a battle that you can't win.


not trying to win it :angel:. just trying to put a fresh perspective that i can name dozens worse than himself


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> and then you have others saying he didnt in that very same article. There would be no beneficial or rational reasoning for doing such a thing on carter's part. His teammates even backed him up, it is in a word foolish to believe reports of players sabotaging there own team in a regular season game. that entire garbage article is *speculation* on a rumour. it lists that three players confirmed it, yet none gave testimony to the paper or even allowed there names to be printed.


Did you notice that maybe everyone that supported him and said he didn't do it was a teammate? Of course his teammates will support him. And of course there would be no beneficial reasoning to do it, that's what makes Vince a bad teammate. The only reason those players (the 3 who spoke out) don't want their names released is because that's a pretty big accusation against a player, and will probably draw a lot of unwanted press. If I was a lower end player in the league, and I was one of the ones to hear Vince say it, I wouldn't want my name released either. The players came forward, said what happened, and asked for their names not to be released. Ray Allen even confirmed that he heard his teammates talking about it. The only reason it'd be foolish to believe this report is if you can't admit that Vince does wrong.


----------

